# mountain biking jacket



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey all,

I know this has been asked but I didn't find an answer to my question about a jacket for mountain biking......

Can someone recommend a jacket that would be good for bay area weather and temp for around this time? I'm looking for something I can use for early morning rides and stay warm but as the ride goes along I wont burn up. Is there such jacket? Also, the jackets I have tried on seem to be pretty fitted. Is that for functionality purpose? I'm hoping to find something that is kind of looser fitting. Thanks in advanced everyone!


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Really happy with my Endura MT500 "Jersey" as a jacket over a polypro wicking base / LS Jersey Combo. Good for both crisp mornings and light rain

Endura MT500 Full-Zip Jersey - Long-Sleeve - Men's from Hucknroll.com

Not road bike aero fitted but its not a sail either

-Shane


----------



## smoothsam (Mar 27, 2011)

Krank Dirtwear's Highsde is a nice jacket, good fabric and ventilation when needed.


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

How about a light weight shell with zip off sleeves? I've got one from REI in "Don't hit me YELLOW" that I bought for my road bike but its worked fine for my trail riding too. Not as tight as my winter road jacket but not baggy either. I know there are other sources out there, take a look around.


----------



## DRUNKENMASTER (Aug 10, 2011)

Fox Regulator Jersey.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I have two different Showers Pass jackets which suit me well.
I also have a vest.. the one with the mesh back.

I generally wear them only when it's raining/drizzling or just to warm up early on a ride.
I tend to heat up quite a bit.

I'm 5 hrs north of you on the coast, so our weather can be much the same at times (especially when you send yours up our way!  ).

I used to use various anoraks and other hiking type jackets, but didn't enjoy how loose they were... too much flapping at speed


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input on the jacket situation. It gives me direction on what's out there! The Krank dirtwear HIghside looks interesting and so does the Fox. I'm gonna go to REI and check out what they carry. Thanks again!


----------



## Bernal (Nov 26, 2011)

Specisalized mtb series with the liner.


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd lean towards a shell convertible unit. I use a Pearl Izumi with zip off sleeves. Very thin unit and the sleeves roll up small and stow in back pocket of jacket. 
I think you'll find you don't need much in the way of a actual jacket on a MTB, road maybe. A thin shell to cut the wind chill, a base layer and maybe a long sleeve jersey or just arm warmers. 
A convertible unit is nice because you get two jackets for one price.
Layering is key with any high intensity exercise.


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Deano, for the base layer, what do you suggest? Something like a Dri-fit type of shirt? What do you use for your base layer? Anyone feel free to chime in! Thanks, this is great info!


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

You want a base layer that wicks moisture away. Fan of Patagonia because of the different weight options, but the Nike DriFit bases I own work fine. A lot of people like Merino because of its thermal properties when wet and lack of odor but i prefer a polypro base for cycling, because I find the top synthetics are better at moving moisture and I go with a separate insulator layer if needed (merino or thermal).

Hard to beat Gore Windstopper for wind/cold and Showers Pass eVent for rain as winter jacket options once it gets colder and wetter.

-Shane


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

@aldezzy;
I use a Mavic Echappee Base Layer. Its a little on the warmish side. There are many brands and types to choose from. Buy one or two to try out. If you shop around (especially now) you will find many on sale. 
I think a simple base, jersey, arm warmers, and light weight convertible shell you will be in business. Shed layers as you heat up.


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Endura*

I looked at the MT 500 full zip and thinks it's really nice,but curious about the windchill for a little more money. They both fit well and got warm as soon as I tried them on, but I liked the waterproof/windproof front and pit zips in the windchill.

Anyone seen the windchill ?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Repo said:


> I looked at the MT 500 full zip and thinks it's really nice,but curious about the windchill for a little more money. They both fit well and got warm as soon as I tried them on, but I liked the waterproof/windproof front and pit zips in the windchill.
> 
> Anyone seen the windchill ?


Yep, it makes my short list. Toss up between that one and one from Cannondale, make sure you buy big enough to layer underneath it.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

Are there ant Sugoi dealers in your area? They make a versa jacket that's been working pretty good for me. 

It starts out as a well ventilated shell and when that gets too warm you literally just pull the sleeves off. Instant vest. The sleeves are joined together across the upper back and are held in place by magnets. When you want to put the sleeves back on, you just pull them on like a jacket and the magnets pop everything back together. Done in seconds, simple even in the dark.

I've only used it on a couple hikes and some night rides so I can't comment on how durable or waterproof it is, but I really like it so far.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Picked up the Gore Phantom at REI. Love it so far for the cooler days (35-45). Above that, I'll pull out the PI Elite Barrier, which works great as well.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Another vote for Gore. Love mine so much. Well worth the money.


----------



## Tambike2 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Jacket -- tradeoffs with rain protection*

Good thread.

I bought a Novara event fabric jacket at REI after a few very wet rides. Works well in the rain. I'm trying to figure out whether to keep it. It vents a little -- no pit zips or back vents -- though the fabric does breathe some. But I wonder what is out there that is more comfortable for days where it is just colder and not real wet, so I don't need to be waterproof (though I want wind protection for downhill runs). So, if I am not really worried about being waterproof, what do you suggest?

I am using a microweight wool base layer.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

I use a Showers Pass eVent jacket when it is really wet but prefer a Windstopper Softshell for most of the windy/cold/light rain Norcal winter type of days. The Gore Bike Wear Tool jacket is nice since it has pit zips which I find really help, but feedback on the Phantom from friends is also really good (no zips but a really breathable back). I find it is great with a Craft base layer and light jersey.

-Shane


----------

